# 10.5 and 11.5 Driver



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 19, 2012)

is there really any different with only 1 degree change in loft? with those driver lofts


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 19, 2012)

No reponses?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2012)

If 2 different heads were tried in the same shaft and with the same swing, the higher lofted one would have a tendency to...

1) Launch the ball 1Â° higher (the obvious one).
2) Put more backspin on the ball.
3) Put less sidespin on the ball.

Which one is best for you is down to how fast you swing the club, and the angle you hit the ball at.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			If 2 different heads were tried in the same shaft and with the same swing, the higher lofted one would have a tendency to...

1) Launch the ball 1Â° higher (the obvious one).
2) Put more backspin on the ball.
3) Put less sidespin on the ball.

Which one is best for you is down to how fast you swing the club, and the angle you hit the ball at.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but only 1 degree the difference must be so tiny


----------



## Dave B (Feb 19, 2012)

1 degree can make quite a difference especially to high handicap players who may struggle to get the ball airbourne and keep it straight. Add different shafts or manufacturers and it can get quite complicated.

More loft not only makes it easier to get the ball airbourne it also makes the club more forgiving. The further the loft comes down, the harder it is to get the ball airbourne and keep it straight.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2012)

A higher launch and more backspin together will kill a drive stone dead.
For some, a 10.5* driver will launch at the correct angle with the correct amount of backspin - that'll maximise your drive.
Even 1* can make a huge difference when you add in the difference in backspin.


----------



## connor (Feb 19, 2012)

Mines 10 struggling with it recently tempted to get rid and get a higher loft


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 19, 2012)

So 1 Degree can really make that much difference?


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a 9 taylor made and a 8.5 callaway. there is a big difference in half a degree i can tell you. the 9 is so much more forgiving!


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes my old driver was ten degree and upgraded to a callaway ft-9 with 11 degree and the difference in launch angle and distance was massive. I then got a callaway razr hawk with 11.5 degree and can still see a slight difference. Also the forgiveness is much higher, what used to be a huge slice is now a fade and most hits are now down the middle. It's not all the club as I've put work into swinging smoother etc. as also said sometimes it can go very high and stop rather than running on.


----------



## sona (Feb 20, 2012)

My old driver is a 12* MP630 giving a high flight,short distance and the ball usually stayed in its pitchmark.
Changed to 10.5* MP630FT and with both weights forward I get a more penetrating flight, more distance with a decent run after landing.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2012)

Imurg said:



			A higher launch and more backspin together* will* kill a drive stone dead.
For some, a 10.5* driver will launch at the correct angle with the correct amount of backspin - that'll maximise your drive.
Even 1* can make a huge difference when you add in the difference in backspin.
		
Click to expand...

Er. Try 'can', not 'will'; as it depends on what existing launch and spin values are.


----------

